# Samba server not visible



## al mello (Oct 29, 2018)

Folks,

I feel stupid asking this, but have been trying for two days and can't find what's causing the issue.

*Background*

As part of my 10Gb network implementation I've been testing on a X9SRW-F-E5-1620 couple Chelsios and Mellanox, under different OSs. The final goal is to move my VMs to a FreeBSD server under bhyve.

Fresh FreeBSD install and bhyve VMs tests were on its away when the daemon decided to pock me with "why not get smb on the server as will be used and test file transfer performance.

Easy said than done, I must say.

Installed samba46 as per https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-samba.html and the server didn't show in my desktop (Mint 19). I only can see the two FreeNAS servers on the network. I can connect to the samba server using the file manager - connect to server function using the IP or name.

Removed samba46, installed sambe 47 -> same results; removed samba46 and installed samba48 -> same results. I'm now running a fresh install of FreeBSD 11.2 with samba46.

No clues on my log.smbd. The only thing out of ordinary on my log.nmbd is that I'm getting two responses from an IP repeating every 5 minutes. That could be related to the multiple interface the server has connected, but I also have removed all interface configuration from my rc.conf, so only one is up with an IP.

The above issue lead me to add the server IP and bind to the interface trying to quiet that warning, but still going on strong.

smb4.conf


```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server Version %v
netbios name = bhyve
wins support = Yes
security = user
passdb backend = tdbsam
server role = standalone
local master = no
domain master = no
preferred master = no
interfaces = 10.10.10.232/24
bind interfaces only = yes

# Example: share /usr/src accessible only to 'developer' user
[mello]
path = /raid/cifs/mello
valid users = mello
writable  = yes
browsable = yes
read only = no
```

Any ideas on how to change my configuration to resolve the issue will be appreciated.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 29, 2018)

Have you tried playing with the "master" settings in your config, as it's apparently what provides the "browsing" capability?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 30, 2018)

al mello said:


> Installed samba46 as per https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-samba.html and the server didn't show in my desktop (Mint 19).


Which could be caused by either Mint, whatever other Samba (or Windows) servers you have running or your current setup.

When you say 'didn't show' then what exactly do you mean? Did you try to ping the server? What does smbtree tell you? Can you force contact with smbclient by any chance?



yuripv said:


> Have you tried playing with the "master" settings in your config


That's pretty vague considering that there is no "Master" setting in itself. I assume you're referring to master browser but if you do why not just say so? The problem with your comment is that "domain master" and "preferred master" also exist and it remains to be seen if those would help.

Also noteworthy is that the default value for most of these settings is already 'yes' (or auto) so it remains to be seen how useful any tweaks would be.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 30, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> That's pretty vague considering that there is no "Master" setting in itself. I assume you're referring to master browser but if you do why not just say so? The problem with your comment is that "domain master" and "preferred master" also exist and it remains to be seen if those would help.
> 
> Also noteworthy is that the default value for most of these settings is already 'yes' (or auto) so it remains to be seen how useful any tweaks would be.



It isn't, actually, if you'd look at the smb4.conf contents OP posted (which has all "master" settings set to no), and is intended as a hint to lookup those settings and their significance for "browsing" in documentation.


----------



## al mello (Oct 30, 2018)

yuripv said:


> Have you tried playing with the "master" settings in your config, as it's apparently what provides the "browsing" capability?



Yes, even turned it off on my FreeNAS to see if that was interfering.



ShelLuser said:


> Which could be caused by either Mint, whatever other Samba (or Windows) servers you have running or your current setup.



Mint Samba Client? It sees both FreeNAS 11.1 U6.



ShelLuser said:


> When you say 'didn't show' then what exactly do you mean?



From the GUI, using its file manager, the server is not on the list of available servers, only both FreeNAS and the Windows Network folder are displayed (and it is empty by the way). bhyve server is MIA.



ShelLuser said:


> Did you try to ping the server?



Server is up and accessible via IP and name. Even from my windows laptop I can open the share running \\IP and \\bhyve.



ShelLuser said:


> What does smbtree tell you?



Below:



> root@bhyve:~ # smbtree
> WORKGROUP
> \\VIP                           vip server (Samba, Ubuntu)
> \\VIP\IPC$              IPC Service (vip server (Samba, Ubuntu))
> ...





ShelLuser said:


> Can you force contact with smbclient by any chance?



I can open the share from windows (run \\server) and linux, the server just can't be seen on file explorer (windows) and linux file manager.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 30, 2018)

al mello said:


> Yes, even turned it off on my FreeNAS to see if that was interfering.



And if you turn it off on FreeNAS, and turn on (or rather don't turn off) "local master" in smb4.conf, does that help?


----------



## al mello (Oct 30, 2018)

yuripv said:


> And if you turn it off on FreeNAS, and turn on (or rather don't turn off) "local master" in smb4.conf, does that help?



Last night I removed the server from the VM that was showing on smbtree and confirmed no master was left on my network, so re-added the FreeNAS as master and the tree only showed two servers: FreeNAS and bhyve.


```
mello@olinda:~$ smbtree
WORKGROUP
    \\MELLONAS               MelloNAS
        \\MELLONAS\IPC$               IPC Service (MelloNAS)
        \\MELLONAS\videos             
        \\MELLONAS\tvrecordings       
        \\MELLONAS\repo               
        \\MELLONAS\plextemp           
        \\MELLONAS\music              
        \\MELLONAS\mello                               
    \\BHYVE                  Samba Server Version 4.6.16
        \\BHYVE\IPC$               IPC Service (Samba Server Version 4.6.16)
        \\BHYVE\mello
```

Still bhyve server is not visible on the file manager network: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mTKTzQi8fnf5gjSL1VhAeaiXh8IXdyaT


----------



## al mello (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok. Taking a sabbatical until my new server arrives and I install FreeBSD with a GUI to test from it, so 


ShelLuser said:


> could be caused by either Mint



Mint wouldn't be the problem. Just for the records I now have two FreeBSD and one FreeNAS servers and only FreeNAS shows in the file manager, on Mint and on CentOS 7.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new here but I had the same problem. I solved adding this line on my client smb4.conf global section.


```
client max protocol = NT1
```



In the servers i had to add a different line on my smb4.conf to other machines find my servers (Mac OSX and Linux). Otherwise I could find my servers only using ip address or hostname.


```
realm=my.local.domain
```

where "my.local.domain" is just an example in this case. I have a pfsense running this local domain.


----------



## al mello (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.



Trendkill said:


> I'm new here but I had the same problem. I solved adding this line on my client smb4.conf global section.



In fact I need to take a deeper look inside the several (different) clients as it is working on GhostBSD without any changes.

I'll try to above on Ubuntu over week-end.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2018)

Trendkill said:


> ```
> client max protocol = NT1
> ```


Don't set this. It forces Samba to only accept SMBv1, which is broken-by-design and a serious security risk. It will also prevent any modern Windows version from connecting because Microsoft turned SMBv1 off by default due to malware like WannaCry that propagates by abusing the severely broken SMBv1 protocol. 

Turn off WINS too, it was a horrid thing back in the NT days and has been deprecated since Windows 2000 started relying on DNS instead. 

As for the "Computer browsing service", it relies heavily on broadcasts, so it doesn't work if your network is segmented. With Samba it requires the nmbd(8) service to be running. So check if that's actually running. But I wouldn't rely on the browsing services at all any more. Modern Windows still have some backwards compatibility for it but it's been largely deprecated since Vista and replaced by WS-Discovery and UPnP.

You should be able to get something that functions like the computer browsing services if you enable MDNSRESPONDER or AVAHI, both are disabled by default on net/samba46 and net/samba48.


----------



## al mello (Nov 8, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't set this. It forces Samba to only accept SMBv1



I think he meant minimum protocol, not max, otherwise what you described above would be happening. I did setup as minimum in one server as my HP scan didn't find anything else, so I assume that client is from the old days. Problem is that it opens the door for lots of security risks, so turned back off.



> Turn off WINS too, it was a horrid thing back in the NT days and has been deprecated since Windows 2000 started relying on DNS instead.



Will do that.



> As for the "Computer browsing service",



Good points. Will remove wins from the config and take a look at  MDNSRESPONDER and AVAHI.

Funny thing is that my GhostBSD workstation sees both FreeBSD servers on its GUI application. Just the ubuntu linux desktops are not seen.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 16, 2019)

Same problem here after upgrading to 12.0. But this time I removed 


```
client max protocol = NT1
```

and added:


```
name resolve order = bcast host lmhost wins
```

This solved my problem.


----------

